# Tomcat: JNDI + JDBC Problem



## thorty (26. Nov 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Habe erfolgreich über den Tomcat/Admin einen JNDI DataSource für eine Datenbank hintelegt. Meine Webapplikation kann diese auch nutzen und seine Abfragen über einen Connectionpool machen.
Nun sollen hier noch weiter Datenbanken dazu die allerdings den gleichen Treiber verwenden. Sobald ich nun im Tomcat Admin neue DataSources anlege in der blos der Datenbankname geändert wird streikt der Tomcat und es geht weder die alte noch die neue DataSource. 

Fehler: Cannot create JDBC Driver for class "" for connect URL 'null'

Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter  :?   :roll: 

Danke schonmal

EDIT: Hab noch was vergessen!
ich nutze den MSQL JDBC Treiber 2000 da es sich auch um eine 2000er Datenbank handelt. In dessen beschreibung konnte ich auch keine Beschrenkung erkennen...


----------



## angela (27. Nov 2007)

Hallo...arbeite mit Microsoft  Access und benutze den Microsoft  Access Driver ...externe Datei importieren...Dateityp ODBC Database...Datei einbinden...Treiber angeben...speichern...vielleicht hilfst...komme damit gut klar...

da Sie auch mit Tomcat arbeiten...

hier mein Problem....
habe die Proxyeinstellung verstellt bei Mozilla bei Einstellungen/Erweitert/Proxies und weiß nicht mehr wie die richtige Verbindung erstellt wird zu Tomcat...habe sonst immer http://127.0.0.1:8080/ verwendet und jetzt weiß nicht mehr wie ich alles neu einstellen soll...

Vielen Dank für Ihre Hilfe...bin schon verzweifeft...)

Angela


----------



## angela (27. Nov 2007)

hier noch ein Link dazu...http://www.w3schools.com/ado/ado_connect.asp

Angela


----------



## thorty (28. Nov 2007)

erstmal danke für eure Antworten   :applaus: 

geht mei mir ja um eine MicrosoftSQL Datenbank und mein Fehler war mehr als Simpel! Ich mache hier seit 2 Tagen mit dem Problem mehrerer Datasources rum. 
Dabei war das Problem die 2te und 3te Datenbank im Hintergrund. Die waren nicht richtig Administriert. Leider Kundendatenbanken und daher schwer zu erkennen  :!: 

Warum die erste und am Anfang funktionierende Datenbank gespunnen hat kann ich mir nun nicht ganz erklären. Kann höchstens sein das ich den Tomncat zu tode getestet habe.

Frage an der Stelle: Beim "Microsoft JDBC Treiber für MSSQL 2000" gibt es zwei Treiberklassen die man verwenden kann! 

com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.SQLServerDriver u.
com.microsoft.jdbcx.sqlserver.SQLServerDataSource

laut beschreibung soll man den 2. verwenden (wenn ich diese richtig verstehe)  Jedoch scheint mir das dieser Treiber nicht immer funktioniert. Also nehme ich Treiber 1. 

ConnectionPool welcher ja vom Tomcat verwaltet wird funktioniert bei beiden. Habe unter last die Prozesse auf meinem Testserver begutachtet.

Kann mir da jemand nen Tip geben??


----------

